# Home Espresso revisited a few years later



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I gave up on the home espresso machines a while back, messy and ineffective or way way too expensive.

So French press served as a sub.

NOW - I've been enjoying a really superb espresso at The Shed in Belfountain at the Forks of the Credit....noticed how much lovely crema was there and how rich and satisfying the latte was compared to home.. 

Soooo poked around and came up with this

DeLonghi EC155 Espresso Maker – Delonghi Espresso Maker | Coffee - Espresso: Coffee Makers and Equipment










and another positive review here

Review: DeLonghi EC155 Espresso Machine | Single Serve Espresso - SingleServeEspresso.com

and the price around $100......now that I can handle.

This certainly seems to cover all the basics for a low cost and seems easy to clean and use.....

Anyone used this model....similar ??? Tips tricks

Damn stuff at The Shed is addictive and it's a 30 minute ( a very pleasant 30 minutes mind you ) ride to get a superb espresso and some treats on the side.....a tasty sour cherry mini bundt cake was today's goodie 

Gorgeous area for anyone from the GTA to day trip to - be warned it is seriously jammed on the weekend.
The Shed hours are 6 am to 7 pm. Nice place, nice people.....I'll still make the trek there for a couple hours break but I'd love to get close to their coffee at home.....

So on the hunt for a decent personal espresso machine.....the one above sounds good - open to suggestions under $300.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Hi MacDoc, I've had a few expressos in my time and the Delonghi is a reputable brand. My choice, however is the TASSIMO, it makes more than expresso and it has has great French Vanilla you can see it at TASSIMO


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I want something I can grind my own - I have a high end coffee wholesaler as a client and I buy his beans..

Just switched to a new bag of espresso and changed the grind on the French press to a bit finer and got a good crema tonight.

Better than it's been....


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Yes, I can imagine. For those who are reading this thread other than MacDoc and myself, a great grind and a French Press is probably the best coffee maker on earth....next to the Delonghi expresso.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I have a Krups unit that makes a decent espresso. Ours is a combo coffee maker/espresso machine and works well for both functions. Easy to clean (a couple quick wipes of the nozzles). Got it for Christmas a few years ago and have been happy with it.

For one-off coffee I have a Melitta OneOne which I chose over the Tassimo. It doesn't do all the other stuff the Tassimo does but I don't like the plastic pods of the Tassimo or the stabilized, sugar added creamer used for making cappuccino. Haven't tried any of the espresso blends for the OneOne pod system but there are lots of good coffees for it.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

This was my inspiration.....as mentioned - anyone in the GTA - it's a nice treat and a gorgeous area for a visit...


























yum  and wickedly good staff nimble with the neat patterns on the latte foam...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Looking at this now ( having a hell of a time finding the deLonghi and a knowledgeable guy told me the differences )

Stainless versus Aluminum and brass handle and set that makes it not so sensitive to grind to get a good coffee.
Apparently the frother is first rate

twice the price tho 










Aroma 
This durable manual unit is available in Black and Stainless steel. All metal housing. 1 year warranty. Includes single and double brew basket. Also includes coffee spoon and POD adaptor.

Wholelattelove.com: Saeco: Saeco Aroma SS: Espresso Machines: Semi-Automatic Espresso Machines


----------



## sae (Feb 13, 2008)

I have tried many different home espresso machines and read a ton of reviews. My opinion would be to buy a used saeco. Very solid machines and I pretty cheap. There is also nothing to these machines expect a boiler and some switches so if something breaks it's easy to get parts and fix it yourself. I bought a saeco via venezzia (starbucks badged) for $80 on ebay + $40 shipping. That combined with my Virtuozzo grinder provides very good espresso for the investment. Sure you can get more expensive and better machines but the maximum value to price ratio I found to be at $150 for the machine.

[edit] like this one Starbucks Barista Espresso Machine Maker Saeco Italy on eBay.ca (item 330346027609 end time 26-Jul-09 21:52:07 EDT)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Good advice...... $250 in perfect condition for the one with a bit more control and the previous owner knew how to use it......yummy coffee he made me. He went for a DeLonghi 8 cupper - I think he was tired of being barista for whole extended family...very nice guy and family. The crema was perfect......

Did a whole song and dance about pre-heating and cleaning....- he was into it.... :clap:












> TRADITIONAL
> Aroma
> 
> This traditional Italian-made espresso machine is a great addition to any kitchen. Featuring a sturdy all-metal body, this machine is designed to last. The steam wand allows you to froth milk quickly and easily, and even dispenses hot water for tea. Create all of your favorite coffee drinks, such as cappuccinos, lattes, and mochas. It includes a pressurized portafilter, making traditional espresso-brewing simple and easy. By releasing the water pressure at the correct moment, it ensures a perfect extraction and a thick layer of crema every time. The portafilter is also ESE pod-capable, for use with prepackaged espresso pods for quick and effortless clean-up. The new look control panel features a brew switch that controls the amount and strength of the coffee. It even boasts a cup-warming surface to store and display porcelain cups. The water tank and drip tray are easily removable for refilling and easy cleaning. Beautifully designed and constructed, the Aroma espresso machine offers the ultimate coffee experience!


aroma

Now I have to learn the art....patience is NOT one of my virtues..


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That was easy- what change from the old steam powered messes.

Excellent crema first try and a very creamy smooth latte from the steamer :clap:

I'm in heaven. That goes down way way too easy tho.....gonna be more trips to the kitchen I can tell.

A little Reunion Island coffee









( plug for a client  ) completed the good experience.

Reunion Island Coffee, Wholesale Gourmet and Organic Roaster


The manual for those interested but it's really very straight forward. 
http://www.espressotec.com/store/pc/catalog/saeco/sa1220_saeco_aroma_manual.pdf


----------



## sae (Feb 13, 2008)

excellent! Saeco makes a great product


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

I opted for a reconditioned Saeco Magic super-automatic a couple of years ago.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Not sure what grind to use  - not getting quite the crema I would like and a bit unsure how the spring loaded tamper works.

It says the grind does not matter but I'm skeptical of that....


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

MacDoc said:


> Not sure what grind to use  - not getting quite the crema I would like and a bit unsure how the spring loaded tamper works.
> 
> It says the grind does not matter but I'm skeptical of that....


For espresso, you want to use the finest grind you can make. 

My wife an I got really good mileage out of our espresso machine. We had been using a french press for regular coffee, but we recently purchased an Aeropress. The Aeropress makes better coffee than the french press and it is much easier to clean.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll second the finest grind you can make (provided your machine can still pump steam through it, some smaller machines may have problems). I have a Faema EuroStar Professional espresso machine here and it's wonderful. It's also a lot more than $250 -- but I had a couple of cheaper machines before this one and was never satisfied with the results, even after doing a bunch of research.

For crema the umm "basket" (or whatever it's called) that your coffee sits in makes a big difference. Most machines come with 2 of them, one with a flat bottom (more holes) and one with a tapered bottom (less holes). For better crema use the one with the tapered bottom. Many people fall into that trap of using the "bigger" basket (i.e. holds more coffee) because they are making 2 cups, want it stronger, etc. The tapered bottom one is where it's at  If you're not using this one already give it a try and see the difference in crema.


----------



## sae (Feb 13, 2008)

use the finest grind you can. having a good burr grinder goes a long way over having a blade grinder. For the spring loaded portafilter you just tighten it as much as feels comforable and then it'll spring back a bit. This compresses the beans in there so you don't have to tamp - you also don't have to tamp because it's a pressurized portafilter.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

hey macdoc,

you may want to look at the LeLit, it's about $300 (I think). Has lots of features normally found on more expensive units (3 way valve, brass boiler). Coffee Geek users gave it a good review - CoffeeGeek - Lelit PL 041 Espresso Machine - Chuck Daggett's Review

Also, check out a complete list of consumer reviewed units at CoffeeGeek - Consumer Espresso Machine Reviews

Of course, you will also need a decent quality burr grinder, tamper and fresh beans to get the best results.

you should also have a glance at Home-Barista.com • Espresso Machine Reviews, Coffee Grinder Reviews, How-Tos and Discussion Forums 

I purchased a Rancilio Silvia some time ago along with a LeLit grinder. It's a bit of learning curve to dial in the correct grind, tamp with semi-automatic units but the results far outweigh what a pressurized portafilter can offer.

cheers
Ants


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah tried a finer grind - not quite turkish powder and than helped.....do not have a tapered basket

Got a better crema this morning

are the baskets universal....I'm finding a double shot is making me buzzy - prefer a single anyways......


----------



## sae (Feb 13, 2008)

MacDoc said:


> I'm finding a double shot is making me buzzy - prefer a single anyways......


The solution to this is quite simple - drink more until you develop a resistance to the caffeine 

I believe they are not universal. I remember looking for a different one for my saeco a while back and found that I had to get a specific size one. There are however only two general sizes of portafilters, 58mm and 51mm (?)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

re solution..you MUST be joking


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes I think there are 2 sizes. If the one you have is not a tapered bottom see if you can find one that's the right size for your machine and you'll get much better crema.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'm gonna go on an accessories hunt - need a foam pitcher and thermometer anyway...
Might buy a tamper as well....love those toys...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Chuckled at this.....for the truly addicted...or dedicated.....










Unboxing Handpresso - The Coolest Espresso Gadget | Single Serve Espresso - SingleServeEspresso.com

••


Looks like I've found my gadget place


Spice Your Kitchen - Coffee Espresso Makers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"love those toys..." I love the coffee more. Black in the morning is fine with me.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> I'm gonna go on an accessories hunt - need a foam pitcher and thermometer anyway...
> Might buy a tamper as well....love those toys...


have a look at Creative Cookware's website  they offer some good prices and options for tampers and pitchers.

the "reg barber" tampers are a little more $$ seeing they are hand-made custom offerings. Of course you need to know the size of your portafilter beforehand. 

Chris Coffee also offer a wide variety of tools, are US based and extremely knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

*Aroma Accessories*

Couldn't help myself...had to find you the right tools...

Seems you need a 53mm tamper for the Aroma model
Seattle Coffee Gear: Saeco Aroma Espresso Machine and Grinder Package

Should you wish, you can use a non-pressurized portafilter handle and use your existing portafilters.
Seattle Coffee Gear - Saeco - Non Pressurized Portafilter Upgrade for Saeco and Starbucks Espresso Machines

Using the non pressurized would require a good grind setting and proper tamp to extract better coffee.

See all the action at YouTube - Saeco Non-Pressurized Portafilter Upgrade


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am able to recall the early days of instant coffee. How times have changed.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> I am able to recall the early days of instant coffee. How times have changed.


during a military deployment ??

speaking of early days, PBS recently aired Black Coffee, a compelling story of the world's second most traded commodity and how the multinationals control the flow.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Accidentaly left the machine on and got a great crema....lesson there somewhere....


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Accidentaly left the machine on and got a great crema....lesson there somewhere....


pre heating is important...got to get the parts nice and warm. 30 minutes before I want to make the shot of coffee, I turn mine on. you can also speed up the process by pulling some blank shots, running water through the steam wand to get the boiler cycle going one or twice before making your first cup. 

just remember to wipe dry the basket before adding the fresh grinds - another important step.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I do the latter but have only been waiting until the brew light comes on - definitely will let the heat build. That was a yummy latte tonight - much better overall...

These should not be left on long term tho correct??


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> I do the latter but have only been waiting until the brew light comes on - definitely will let the heat build. That was a yummy latte tonight - much better overall...
> 
> These should not be left on long term tho correct??


I wouldn't leave it on all day. I do not leave my machine on unless I know I will be making more within the next few hours or so. It's normally on for about an hour or so. But it is important to get them "warmed up". It normally leads to less bitter tasting coffee.

My routine: Once the unit it ready, I pull my two doubles in the morning, I expel the puck, then clean the group head (by wiggling the portafilter to remove any remaining grounds while running the pump and every other day use a little cleaning brush as well. Then proceed to clean the drip tray, handle and basket as I wait for the boiler light to turn off. Then turn off the machine.

I always refill the water reservoir as well as soon as I am done so that it's ready to go when needed. Speaking of water, you will get better tasting coffee if you use filtered water. I use a Brita for this purpose. 

It's a sickness....

I have one buddy who now roasts his own blends and I gotta say, tasting freshly roasted beans is a whole other level of geek.


----------

